# Diastsis Recti



## Stooge (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone else have this? I was wondering if this is keeping me from being able to flatten my stomach. Supposedly I am not supposed to do regular ab exercises like crunches or leg raises. This could cause the gap to widen. Ive thought about seeking out a physical therapist to help me out.
 I had a link but can't post yet because of post count.  Diastasis Recti


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2017)

Is that like in Alien vs Predator where that shxt burrows inside you than explodes through your stomach when it's ready to be born?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2017)

I've never seen someone survive that bro,
Best advice is to get a C-section....get it out while you still can


----------



## Stooge (Oct 19, 2017)

I actually wouldn't really care if there wasn't the chance of making it worse.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2017)

I think I also have the same thing going on, read a little on it, doesn't seem to me a big deal, at least for now. I believe surgery was called "cosmetic" so insurance of course wont cover it.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 19, 2017)

stonetag said:


> I think I also have the same thing going on, read a little on it, doesn't seem to me a big deal, at least for now. I believe surgery was called "cosmetic" so insurance of course wont cover it.



You're right, the only way you're going to get that covered by insurance if you have documentation from a general surgeon that it's necessary for some internl issue. Plastics are generally not covered unless it's reconstructive (cancer, burns,trauma).


----------



## musclesandmetal (Oct 20, 2017)

Stooge said:


> Anyone else have this? I was wondering if this is keeping me from being able to flatten my stomach. Supposedly I am not supposed to do regular ab exercises like crunches or leg raises. This could cause the gap to widen. Ive thought about seeking out a physical therapist to help me out.
> I had a link but can't post yet because of post count.  Diastasis Recti


"Seeing a physical therapist can't hurt. If it's not split too far it can improve. However this is usually due to pregnancy pushing organs forward, assuming you are not pregnant, whatever caused your organs to split you abs is probably still a problem.  In that case a physical therapist can only help you make up any strength lost by the split with other ab sections, which probably is not your concern." 

- my wife who is a D.P.T


----------



## Stooge (Oct 22, 2017)

I assumed my split was caused by my beer gut. I have lost most of the fat but it's still pooched out perhaps from being extended for so long.


----------

